# Best fish and chips in central London



## Lo Siento. (Aug 27, 2012)

another language school student request that I'm unable to fulfil. Where's the best place to go for good fish and chips in central London?


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2012)

The Laughing Halibut in Strutton Ground is a decent traditional fish and chip shop.

Not sure I can think of many others - it's all bruscetta and sushi these days.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 27, 2012)

tommers said:


> The Laughing Halibut in Strutton Ground is a decent traditional fish and chip shop.
> 
> Not sure I can think of many others - it's all bruscetta and sushi these days.


----------



## WWWeed (Aug 27, 2012)

Theres a good one called Alexander’s Fish Bar on Christopher Street (about half way between Old Street and Liverpool Street stations). Which is central-ish.

There is also

Harry Ramsden's in euston station
Gigs Fish Bar on Tottenham Street (by Tottenham court road/Goodge Street underground station)
Golden Union Fish Bar on Poland Street (Soho)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2012)

There are none


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 27, 2012)

Masters Super Fish is always very very good.

http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/venue/2:1175/masters-super-fish


----------



## WWWeed (Aug 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There are none


Bullshit. There are at least two in london (ok maybe not the most central) that are excellent.

I also forgot to mention fish! kitchen in Borough Market.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 27, 2012)

Sea Shell on Lisson Grove is where I get my fish and chip fix - not quite central I know, but worth it.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 27, 2012)

good suggestions, thanks! Hopefully whichever he chooses shall do England proud


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 27, 2012)

I used to like the Rock n'Sole Plaice in Covent Garden but that was years ago. Not sure what it's like these days.


----------



## telbert (Aug 27, 2012)

First place goes to Fryers Delight on Theobalds rd Holborn.Every thing fried in beef dripping and proper old school saveloys(brown in colour, made entirely from smoked pork, not fucking fluorescent pink and full of chickens eyebrows).Good one on whitecross st cant remember the name(happy cafe /chippy something like that).Golden fish on Farringdon  rd opposite the fire station  very good.Laughing Halibut is quite good also.


----------



## telbert (Aug 27, 2012)

Fuck, i want Haddock and chips now.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 27, 2012)

telbert said:


> First place goes to Fryers Delight on Theobalds rd Holborn.



Standard. (or at least it was ten years ago. Doubt its changed!)


----------



## Favelado (Aug 27, 2012)

If the person at the till doesn't know what a chip barm is, then it isn't a good chippy. What the fuck is curry sauce etc....

Anyway, all the standard (but a bit true) London chippy digs aside - I thought the one on Berwick St. near the market was alright and between Paddington Station and Edgware Road on one of the side streets there's a half-decent one too.


----------



## WWWeed (Aug 27, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Anyway, all the standard (but a bit true) London chippy digs aside - I thought the one on Berwick St. near the market was alright


Ahh yes I forgot about the The Dining Plaice, I went past it today!

As for the best? I'm still searching. I think the fish! kitchen in Borough Market or Alexander’s Fish Bar is the best I have had in london. I can however only go on places that I have actually been to! The best I have had wasn't in London but in some chippy next to the sea in Swanage.

I also hope to check out some of the recommendations in this thread!


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Eddie's is the best in Kings Cross. They use the right oil.







ri


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 28, 2012)

just send 'em to Tubby Isaacs, not fish and chips but a gastronomic experience


----------



## Epona (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know if it's still going, but there used to be a place just off Covent Garden (near the Cross Keys pub, if that's still there) where you could get good fish n chips (and mushy peas and all other chippy goodness) and eat it at picnic tables under the lit-up trees out front - I used to go there when I fancied a chip-based supper when I worked in that area - decent fish and chips at a decent price.

Just googled it mind you and apparently it's become a bit of a tourist-trap in recent years, which is a shame.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 28, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> Eddie's is the best in Kings Cross. They use the right oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's not a chippy.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Favelado said:


> That's not a chippy.


 
It does everything a fish and chip shop does. So yes it is. And arguably it does better fish and chips than others mentioned on this thread such as the Fryer's Delight in Theobald's Road.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 28, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> It does everything a fish and chip shop does. So yes it is. And arguably it does better fish and chips than others mentioned on this thread such as the Fryer's Delight in Theobald's Road.


 
I bet it doesn't do gravy or mushy peas.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 28, 2012)

Fish Central, King Square, EC1.

Fabulous!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 28, 2012)

Fryers Delight, Theobalds Road near Holborn: http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/venue/2%3A1037/fryers-delight


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 28, 2012)

or this one in covent garden is decent too (but expensive): http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/venue/2:1267/rock-sole-plaice


----------



## Garek (Aug 28, 2012)

Fishcotheque in Waterloo.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 28, 2012)

The one on Berwick Street Soho is very good - walk past the massive lunchtime queue and sit down at one of the old formica tables at the back.


----------



## gabi (Aug 28, 2012)

Gig's, just off goodge st is good

http://www.gigsrestaurant.com/


----------



## Favelado (Aug 28, 2012)

Garek said:


> Fishcotheque in Waterloo.


 
I never ate there. One of my great London regrets. It made me smile a thousand times. My favourite small business pun anywhere.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 28, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> The one on Berwick Street Soho is very good - walk past the massive lunchtime queue and sit down at one of the old formica tables at the back.


 
This. Right next to where I work.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 28, 2012)

Kanda said:


> This. Right next to where I work.



By far my favourite chippy in central London, great place.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 28, 2012)

Garek said:


> Fishcotheque in Waterloo.


 
Which despite the superb name is a bit crap tbh, you're better off at Masters Super Fish round the corner http://golondon.about.com/od/eatingdrinking/p/masterssuperfis.htm


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 28, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Which despite the superb name is a bit crap tbh, you're better off at Masters Super Fish round the corner http://golondon.about.com/od/eatingdrinking/p/masterssuperfis.htm


Also very good though does get a fair amount of coaches stopping there partic early evening - but excellent fish and chops. Also, slightly further afield - the chippy next to the bmx track in Peckham is fantastic, just off bird in bush road.


----------



## Garek (Aug 28, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Which despite the superb name is a bit crap tbh, you're better off at Masters Super Fish round the corner http://golondon.about.com/od/eatingdrinking/p/masterssuperfis.htm


 
One of the only places though where a fish cake isn't a little brown circle of questionable origin.


----------



## telbert (Aug 28, 2012)

Garek said:


> Fishcotheque in Waterloo.


This place was fucking shit when i went in a couple of years ago.Tried to give me frozen chips  with my bit of cod. Cunt.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.mrfish.uk.com/about.html
Mr Fish. Queensway or Queens Park branch. Queensway is better; the other branch is a bit of a shambles and everyone is squashed together. Queensway branch feels like a 50s seaside holiday dinner place, but I wasn't even born then so it's obviously something I have seen in films, adverts or tv.

I like the name, but I have happy memories of Fishcotheque, and cannot remember the quality of their grub.


----------



## gosub (Aug 29, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> good suggestions, thanks! Hopefully whichever he chooses shall do England proud


For really good fish and chips try Scotland


----------



## Chz (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe they were having an off day, but I remember Fryer's Delight as being average food for above average prices. Masters Super Fish is my recommendation.

Not just me, either:
http://londonist.com/2012/02/fryersdelight.php


----------



## cesare (Aug 29, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> By far my favourite chippy in central London, great place plaice


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 29, 2012)

Chz said:


> Maybe they were having an off day, but I remember Fryer's Delight as being average food for above average prices. Masters Super Fish is my recommendation.
> 
> Not just me, either:
> http://londonist.com/2012/02/fryersdelight.php


no that review says it is pretty good food for a below average price!


----------



## Chz (Aug 29, 2012)

You obviously didn't read the same review as me.  Nice chips, average fish. Prices nothing special. It's not *bad*, but there's lots better.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 29, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> It does everything a fish and chip shop does. So yes it is. And arguably it does better fish and chips than others mentioned on this thread such as the Fryer's Delight in Theobald's Road.


Agreed. Never had bad fish & chips from there. It is a F&C shop first, that does kebabs on the side. Proper chips not the crappy ones you get at most kebab shops. Reasonably priced too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 6, 2012)

http://fishbonelondon.co.uk/

On Cleveland Street, just off Tottenham Court Road between Goodge Street and Warren Street. Great proper chippy with a decent restaurant attached. I think they do beers/wine etc as well IIRC.

And another vote for The Laughing Halibut in Strutton Ground near Victoria/Westminster - a proper old school chippy. The queues come out of the door and around the corner on a Friday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

They do great spam fritters at the laughing halibut


----------



## porp (Sep 8, 2012)

If your language student wants the best, go with people's suggestions. If s/he wants central and good enough, then send them to British Home Stores in Oxford Street. Perfectly okayish F&C, and you can often get online vouchers whereby you pay for a hot drink and get free fish and chips. They might score some work there, and failing that they can get cardigans and stuff there -  can they do that at Masters?  No, they can't.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 8, 2012)

Fish Bones in Bloomsbury just up from PO tower.


----------



## agricola (Sep 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> They do great spam fritters at the laughing halibut


 
They do, however every time I go in there they look at me with absolute disdain and for the life of me I cannot think why.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 10, 2012)

Favelado said:


> ...
> and between Paddington Station and Edgware Road on one of the side streets there's a half-decent one too.


 
Micky's Fish Bar on Norfolk Place possibly? Used to pop in here pretty regular for a year or so when I was working that way.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 10, 2012)

steph said:


> Micky's Fish Bar on Norfolk Place possibly? Used to pop in here pretty regular for a year or so when I was working thay way.


 

That's it, although they have spent a few pennies on the decor and *gasp* moved the fryer to the back of the shop now.


----------



## tommers (Sep 10, 2012)

agricola said:


> They do, however every time I go in there they look at me with absolute disdain and for the life of me I cannot think why.


 
Spurs fans.  They all do that.


----------

